# Activated Charcoal



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thought I may share this link for purchasing activated charcoal: http://www.bulkherbstore.com/ACTIVED-CH ... d=eUuoIAmZ

Just bought some and it came in the mail yesterday. Keeping it on hand for emergencies even though we've never needed it. Essential to have just in case.

Was curious though how one would administer this? Mix with a little water for a paste that can be given by syringe? Is there a better way? I know the majority here use the Activated Charcoal gel from Jeffers. . . forgot to put it my order last time so bought this instead.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I get mine in rock form from the pet store. Its for fish tanks. I have a cheapo coffee grinder that i grind it up to make a powder, then i mix with mineral oil put it in a syringe and force it down the animals mouth. I used to have a doe who LOVED rhodies.
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Mine is in a tube like a paste.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Last month a couple goat packers I know ran in to trouble with there goats grabbing mouth fulls of bad plants. They only had one tube of carcoal with them and a couple of goats got so sick they did not think they would make it. They ended up making there own all night long on the fire. It was messy but it saved all the goats.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

yup there was a guy on the pack group i belong to that had a similar story. He had a goat eat something he shouldnt have out on the trail. He found a burned out tree and made the goat eat chicnks of charcoal. It worked great.
beth


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

why not use a small tub like those snack packs of jello and pudding of unsweetened applesauce..but i'd get the goats used to the applesauce as a treat once in awhile.. my goats love for me to shake the crabapple tree for them occasionally so i know i wouldnt have any trouble giving it to them that way..


----------

